# Teenage girls still love Axl, kind of...



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Axl Rose named 'cool old person' by teens
LOS ANGELES, Oct. 26 (UPI) -- He's been out of the spotlight for years and is only 43, but former Guns N' Roses wailer Axl Rose is a "cool" old person to teenage girls worldwide.

The former Guns 'N Roses frontman was No. 2 -- behind only the collective "grandparents" -- in the poll of 10,000 teenage girls taken by Ellegirl magazine, MTV.com reported Wednesday.

Rose topped the celebrity list even though it's been more than six years since Guns N' Roses released a new song and no one has actually even seen him for years, MTV noted.

No. 3 in the voting was 75-year-old Clint Eastwood, followed by Elvis Costello, 51; Julie Andrews, 50; Karl Lagerfield, 67; Madonna, 47; the Rolling Stones Mick Jagger, 62; and Vivienne Westwood, 64.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Say what they will, I think Forry Ackerman is the coolest old person (89 on November 24th - and _I'm_ going to the party!)

Teenage girls! What do they know?

Bwa Ha Ha Ha Ha!!!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

the coolest old person is Dennis Hopper.


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

Abe Vigoda!!!!


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

raxl...hehehe i say that cuz he is old now


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Yeah, Raxl IS old....


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Yeah, well, the two of you aren't exactly "teenage girls" anymore either.


----------

